# latest pics



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

Here are a couple of pics of the bottle stopper I carved last week, all carved from local white pine, cork secured with hot glue and a 2 inch brad nail,measure a little over three inches.
Bruce


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

What fun ! The price is sure right.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Very cool. I've only turned them on a lathe.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Bruce, those are really outstanding. I envy your skill and talent.


----------



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

Hi Bob
Thanks for looking in on my posting,these guys are real basic, nothing special, just fun little guys to make
I am now working an a bunch of face magnets, may throw in the odd bird of two
. Bruce


----------

